# Rear Scoop



## Ken N Tx (Sep 20, 2003)

Every N owner MUST have one of these!!

<center>
<img src=http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v41/Kenntx/Scoop_0004.jpg>
<br><br>
<img src=http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v41/Kenntx/Scoop_0002.jpg>
<br><br>


</center>
Best thing since sliced bread..Many many uses!!


----------



## savage (Nov 9, 2004)

i have one of those with wooden handles orig. horse drawn
when i was a teenager i used to hate seeing grandpa haul it
out of the shed . i knew it was going to be a long hard day,
with no sneaking off to go fishing/hunting!!note grandpas brother
was driving 2n with steel wheels pulling scoop and tractor rolled killing him 1945 never got whole story pa wont talk about it
im going to get or make 3pt hitch scoop sometime
have fun, bill

lets see looking out window,
early 8n with up/down trans future prog
to30 good tractor not pretty
9n parts
early 8n with dearborn loader rebuilt end reworked tran &painted sold {i think}
in shop grandpops late highwheel 8n {3000HRS}& pops ac G




The opinions, comments, and advice offered by me here are mine alone. 
As such, they carry as much weight as a feather in a snow storm.:smoking:


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

My brother in-law has one of those it was a life saver when the truck driver dump his 14 yards of dirt in the wrong place in my yard. He went back to his house and picked it up and came back and move that whole pile of dirt in no time.


----------



## DrBailey (Nov 14, 2004)

Hello Ken , I see that TSC has them forsale. I`ll stop and see about getting one. I`m not gonna dig a pond , like the Ford Add shows. But it would be handy.
Maybe I should try that 1940`s tumble Bug , for moveing dirt.
I might hook it up behind the N and send a short vedio Clip of it working. It`s differant !!. 
Don


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

That is next on my lists of must haves after the Brushhog comes home. Lot of work planed for that bad boy


----------

